# Pour vous, quel est le plus beau mac ?



## kitetrip (5 Septembre 2004)

Voilà, juste un sondage (si le sujet est plus approprié dans la Bar MacG, déplacez-le  )...

En fait, avec la sortie de l'iMac G5, je voulais juste savoir quel est pour vous la machine Apple la plus zolie :love: 

Voila voila !

EDIT : Mince, c'est où les options pour lancer un sondage ?????


----------



## jahrom (5 Septembre 2004)

Sans hésitation : le powerbook ! (alu)

avec une p'tite préférence pour le 12"


----------



## Mille Sabords (5 Septembre 2004)

Le cube !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2004)

iMac G4 20".
En fait je parierai que pour la plupart, ils diront tout simplement leur mac.


----------



## kitetrip (5 Septembre 2004)

Moi je dirais le Cube G4 !

PS : Comment fait-on pour ajouter un sondage ? Je trouve pas la case à cocher dont parle la FAQ


----------



## bong13 (5 Septembre 2004)

l'iMac G5, leur plus beau depuis l'iMac G3 "fruits" !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Septembre 2004)

iMac G5 20",je l'ai pas encore vu en vrai ,mais j'en suis déjà dingue!!! :love: 

l'alu 15 est magnifique,le cube j'adorais...

voila mon tiercé:
1 .iMac G5 20"
2 .alu 15
3 .cube


----------



## mfay (5 Septembre 2004)

Le G4 MDD. En plus c'est le plus extensible des mac


----------



## JPTK (5 Septembre 2004)

LE mien !  :love:


----------



## bacman (5 Septembre 2004)

l'imac tournesol (celui qui dégage la plus forte personalité) et les powerbooks titanium et alu sont les machines qui ont le plus titillé ma fibre affective


----------



## duracel (5 Septembre 2004)

Comme le prévoit Cmove et comme l'écrit JPTK:
-le mien


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2004)

Le premier imac et les Palourdes son les design les plus marquants, mais le cube fut également somptueux.


----------



## Calisto (5 Septembre 2004)

Mon chouchou reste quand même le Tibook plus que l'alu sinon le cube reste un top.

C.


----------



## steinway (5 Septembre 2004)

la palourde sans hesitation !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Septembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dirais le Cube G4 !
> 
> PS : Comment fait-on pour ajouter un sondage ? Je trouve pas la case à cocher dont parle la FAQ



Laisse tomber  l'option sondage a été désactivé pendant quelques temps, car elle fout des problèmes de partout.
Quand à ton sujet et le sondage... je vous laisse deviner où p) on en a déjà parlé ...et surtout *qui*


----------



## NightWalker (5 Septembre 2004)

Le Spartacus... le premier model d'intégration et de design...

sinon après dans l'ordre :  AluBook 17, PM G5, iBook ice, iMac G4 (pas encore vu iMac G5), cube...


----------



## My0sis (5 Septembre 2004)

Le Cube ...


----------



## Gallenza (5 Septembre 2004)

1.Cube
2.Imac G4 (spécialement le 20")
3.Alubook (spécialement le 12")


----------



## FloX (5 Septembre 2004)

1. Palourde
2. Cube
3. Imac G5

Voilà pour moi 

Hannnnnnnnnnn Finn_Atlas mon avatar !!! C'est mal


----------



## dfromparis (6 Septembre 2004)

1. Le Spartacus
 2. La Palourde


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2004)

LC 475
Powerbook titanium
iMac 700 blanc. [Edit] le G3


----------



## DandyWarhol (6 Septembre 2004)

L'iMac G4 (17''). C'est d'ailleurs pour son design que j'ai switché! 
Preuve que c'est un élément important pour certains.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

Tout les macs sont beaux...sauf la période beige..;toute naze...et commune aux pcs....sans doute pour ça que l'imac fut le renouveau d'apple...et que je garde le mien !  ... en plus de mon alu 12"... Mais je regrette un peu les couleurs...l'imac g5 est classe..; mais ça manque de personalisation...


----------



## olidev (6 Septembre 2004)

1) PowerMac G5
2) AluBook 15"
3) Cube
4) iMac G5


----------



## pixelemon (6 Septembre 2004)

le powerbook 15 avec clavier retro éclairé vers 21h en juillet (si possible avec ipod 3G retro eclairé aussi et proche de la bête) voilà pour moi le plus belle config 

sur un bureau vide et net avec plein de ram et de bonnes choses dedans, l'alubook est une merveille de design de pureté et d'harmonie, je suis trop à fond dans mon matos, arg (love)


----------



## pixelemon (6 Septembre 2004)

et si vous aviez au passage quelques coups de boule à offrir je serais râvi de ne plus être seul assis sur la banquette (p'tain j'ai horreur de ça lol)


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> L'iMac G4 (17''). C'est d'ailleurs pour son design que j'ai switché!
> Preuve que c'est un élément important pour certains.


Même chose

iMacG4 17" 

(pas le 15", ni le 20" dont les écrans ne sont pas aussi bien proportionnés à la base hémisphérique)


----------



## DandyWarhol (6 Septembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> iMacG4 17"
> 
> (pas le 15", ni le 20" dont les écrans ne sont pas aussi bien proportionnés à la base hémisphérique)


Exact, pour moi le 17'' a été un vrai choix esthétique. Je crois que ni le 15'' ni le 20'' sont aussi bien proportionnées par rapport à la fameuse base de l'imac. D'après moi, l'un est bien trop petit et l'autre beaucoup trop grand.


----------



## yagoceron (6 Septembre 2004)

Mac : Spartacus
 Portable : Pismo
 Apple : //c


----------



## pixelemon (6 Septembre 2004)

et le g3 BleuBlanc !!! mon ancienne et regrettée machine, une revolution à son époque et un design laiteux ET coloré, la plus belle tour dans la série des "arrondies" à mon sens


----------



## DandyWarhol (6 Septembre 2004)

Je parlais tout à l'heure de l'imac G4...en fait, je soupçonnerais presque Apple d'en ressortir un jour une série limitée (mais actualisée au niveau software) genre "Vintage" tellement le design est particulier et le restera... 

Un peu comme Nike qui ressort les baskets qui faisait son succès il y a 10 ans, ou encore Adidas qui ressort les Stan Smith.  

_*DW*_


----------



## Onra (6 Septembre 2004)

Pour moi, le must reste le cube... totalement inégalé !

Ensuite, l'iMac G4 17" que je possède et les alus, surtout le 12" :love: 

Maintenant, je dois dire que toute la gamme actuelle est très belle : iMac G5, PowerMac G5, les iPods, le mini...


----------



## Moof (6 Septembre 2004)

1- PowerMacinstosh G4 Cube
2- 20th anniversary Mac "Spartacus"
3- (ex-aequo, dans des styles très différents) iMac G5 et iMac G4


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Même chose
> 
> iMacG4 17"
> 
> (pas le 15", ni le 20" dont les écrans ne sont pas aussi bien proportionnés à la base hémisphérique)


Faux, l'iMac 20" a une base de deux cm de plus même si ça reste petit par rapport à l'écran. Le design est pour ma part bien meilleur sur le 20" car on a l'impression d'avoir une petite boule.


----------



## Gallenza (6 Septembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> le powerbook 15 avec clavier retro éclairé vers 21h en juillet (si possible avec ipod 3G retro eclairé aussi et proche de la bête) voilà pour moi le plus belle config
> 
> sur un bureau vide et net avec plein de ram et de bonnes choses dedans, l'alubook est une merveille de design de pureté et d'harmonie, je suis trop à fond dans mon matos, arg (love)


J'ai mis l'alubook 12" 3ème, mais avec un Ipod mini Alu et une souris logitech alu à coté c'est peut-être le premier mais c'est de la triche


----------



## vincmyl (6 Septembre 2004)

Le cube
iMac Tournesol
Classic couleur


----------



## tornade13 (6 Septembre 2004)

Bizzare pas d'eMac    
Imac tournesol
AluBook
Cube


----------



## vincmyl (6 Septembre 2004)

Ben l'Emac ca ressemble a un All in One
Je rajouterais eMate 300


----------



## ederntal (6 Septembre 2004)

Powerbook Alu 15"
Titanium 15"

...

Ces ordi j'en rêve!!! j'ai faillit craqué à l'apple expo mais la raison à gagné : je n'ai pris "qu'un" iMac G5


----------



## vincmyl (6 Septembre 2004)

Le Newton peut etre aussi


----------



## pioupiou (7 Septembre 2004)

Sans hésiter Imac G5 , celui qui va me faire switcher...


----------



## romab (7 Septembre 2004)

1) Macintosh (le premier, design unique)
2) iMac G3
3) iMac G4 17"
4) Powermac G5


----------



## Marcant (7 Septembre 2004)

en numéro 1 : Powerbook 15"
en numéro 2 : Powerbook 12"
en numéro 3 : iMac G5 20"


----------



## piro (7 Septembre 2004)

numéro 1 : powerbook alu 15 pouces
numéro 2 : cube
numéro 3 : imac G5


----------



## krystof (7 Septembre 2004)

Le Mac de Tanguy


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

le plus beau ?
le blanc/bleu : premier d'une superbe série et signe de re-nouveau en matière de design.


----------



## jeanba3000 (7 Septembre 2004)

Connaissez rien ! Le plus beau des macs, c'est le seul, l'unique, Lui !





J'ai nommé Antonio Vargas, alias Huggy Bear, alias Huggy les bons tuyaux !


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2004)

Alors personne pour apprécier les antiquités ?

Pourtant le 145 c'est super beau...


----------



## Aurelien_ (7 Septembre 2004)

Moi:

1. iMac G4 20"
2. iMac G5 20"
3. PowerMac G4 MDD

Et si on élisait celui le plus moche?


----------



## kamkil (8 Septembre 2004)

1° PowerBook G3 Pismo
2° iMac G4 20"
3° Cube G4 / PowerMac G5

Ok je triche mais j'hésite pour le dernier


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2004)

Aujourd'hui comment savoir avec certitude si le 145 était le plus beau ou le plus moche !!!


----------



## camisol (8 Septembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Connaissez rien ! Le plus beau des macs, c'est le seul, l'unique, Lui !
> J'ai nommé Antonio Vargas, alias Huggy Bear, alias Huggy les bons tuyaux !



Je dirais plutôt lui  :


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

moi j'aime bien la gamme VAIO


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien la gamme VAIO


Que penser de la gamme jvousjitsu ?


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Que penser de la gamme jvousjitsu ?


 honnêtement, elle pue !


----------



## golf (8 Septembre 2004)

Le Spartacus, l'ordinateur des 20 ans d'Apple.​
Source : aventure-apple.com...


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2004)

Voilà mon plus beau mac :


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2004)

Moi, Loustic, le vrai, l' unique
Le chien de son maître
Je vous le dis

De toutes les manières
C'est le Mac que j'préfère
C'est le Mac

145 évidemment !


----------



## MrStone (8 Septembre 2004)

Ex-aequo, et à des péroides différentes, je donnerais :
- l'alubook 12"
- le mac Classic (archétype du design monobloc) 
- l'imac en version DV/mange-disque, révolutionnaire et corrigeant les défauts de jeunesse du premier imac.


Mais ils sont tous beaux, de toutes façons  Enfin... presque...


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

Serieusement, c'est dur de choisir, mais pour moi le chef d'½uvre c'est la Glasgow School of Art


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Le design de tous les mac est exeptionnel !!!!!  

Mais j'ai une micro préférence pour le design de mon futur PB 15...


----------

